# Egg donation abroad from Ireland



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi!

For anyone who is considering egg donation abroad and lives in Ireland can I suggest you contact the Kilkenny Clinic (+567751420) as they have now put in place a link between themselves and ProcreaTec Clinic in Madrid. I am co-ordinating and supporting couples going through treatment so you also get me thrown in.  

At present they are doing fresh cycles (couples having all preparation done with them and just going to Madrid for donor egg collection and embryo transfer) but they are also planning on offering frozen cycles (where frozen sperm is sent to Madrid, embryos created, frozen and then transported back to the Kilkenny for you to undergo embryo transfer) for those who would prefer not to actually travel abroad.

They will be able to let you know exact prices but they are expected to be under what the Sims Clinic is charging for their frozen egg donation programme.

If you would prefer to contact me first please do send me a PM.

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Bump in case anyone did not see.

Ruth


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Bumping again.


----------



## Crikey (May 16, 2010)

Hi Ruth
I couldn't see tab for pm'ing you - apologies, hard day...
I was on the Kilkenny Clinic's website and there's no info at all about their donor programme.
I don't really want to call them for details - if they're anything like the clinics in Dublin, the women who pick up don't have much time for cold callers...
How can I obtain some info through the post or by email about the Spanish donor programme? I'd like to see the prices in particular.
Many thanks
Crikey


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sweetie, do ring the clinic and ask to speak to Michelle or Sarah as they are the nurses I work with and they will happily give you the details you need. Much more frieindly that Dublin!!

If not joy just PM me and I will get this sorted for you.

Ruth


----------

